# Advice on a decent SA trader please.



## jbuzzy11 (Aug 5, 2007)

If you had a choice of 1 of thease weeks to trade does anyone know if any one of thease resorts would be a good trader? they are RED 1/4 and ill use the week to trade into Orangelake in Orlando FL,  Thanks Johnny

Dikhololo 
Mount Amanzi 
Club Mykonos 
Port Alfred Sands 
Little Eden 
Bothania Hills 
Knysna Chalets 
Silversands


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 5, 2007)

*Time Marches On -- 2007 Is Not 2002.*




jbuzzy11 said:


> If you had a choice of 1 of thease weeks to trade does anyone know if any one of thease resorts would be a good trader? they are RED 1/4 and ill use the week to trade into Orangelake in Orlando FL,  Thanks Johnny
> 
> Dikhololo
> Mount Amanzi
> ...


Dikhololo & Silversands & Mount Amanzi I've heard of -- right here on TUG -- but not the others listed.  Dikhololo, in fact, was the original "tiger trader" I read about on TUG in 2002 that got me interested in South African timeshares for advantageous trades into nice USA timeshares.  One thing led to another & before long I actually bought a South African timeshare -- 2BR standard-grade red-season week at Lowveld Lodge.  The rest is history. 

From what I read lately on TUG-BBS & from what I can tell about relative values of USA dollars & South African rand, trading power of South African timeshares may be down somewhat while purchase & annual levy costs are higher due to chepaer dollars.  So it goes. 

However that may be, we paid so little for Lowveld Lodge that we figured any trades we got for it after the 1st 3 would be gravy.  Our 1st 3 timeshare exchanges using Loweveld Lodge as trade bait were for Vistana Orlando (2BR, 2003), TaraNova ImperiaLakes (2BR, 2004), & HGVC Sea World (3BR, 2004).  Since then, we have not used Lowveld Lodge for any more week-for-week timeshare trades, but we've done RCI _Points For Deposit_ twice now with Lowveld Lodge weeks.  Those points are gravy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dikhololo*

Dik is you best bet, low maint fees, easy to depoit the week, easy to convert to points!

I love this south africa ownership and I have owned many in that country!


----------



## philemer (Aug 14, 2007)

jbuzzy11 said:


> If you had a choice of 1 of thease weeks to trade does anyone know if any one of thease resorts would be a good trader? they are RED 1/4 and ill use the week to trade into Orangelake in Orlando FL,  Thanks Johnny
> 
> Dikhololo
> Mount Amanzi
> ...



Why don't you "try before you buy"?  www.capeescape.co.za  is selling spacebanked (RCI) weeks at various resorts for a reasonable amount. I don't have the exact figures but if you contact them they can help you. 

Phil


----------



## JT62 (Aug 21, 2007)

philemer said:


> Why don't you "try before you buy"?  www.capeescape.co.za  is selling spacebanked (RCI) weeks at various resorts for a reasonable amount. I don't have the exact figures but if you contact them they can help you.
> 
> Phil



Is there a big trading difference in trade value between white and red weeks in South Africa?

JT


----------



## philemer (Aug 21, 2007)

JT62 said:


> Is there a big trading difference in trade value between white and red weeks in South Africa?
> 
> JT



That used to be an easy answer-NO. Now the answer is-we don't know. Some resorts/weeks trade better than they did in the past & some trade worse. Just buy a Red week. The diff. in cost is small.

Phil


----------



## cerralee (Aug 21, 2007)

*Peak*

I own a peak Mt. Amanzi week which in the past traded like every other red week.  After black  Sunday I noticed a noticable decreease in trade power.  I took the week out of the system and redeposited it about three months later.  Then it traded much better than the week deposited before black Sunday.  Can't figure a darned thing out.  Like shooting craps.  Who knows what will turn up.


----------



## ron1 (Aug 27, 2007)

[_Message deleted. If you wish to contact someone posting in this thread, please click on the poster's user name and select one of the available communication methods._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------

